# Reputable strap seller



## hughlle

Afternoon ladies and gents

Just wondering if anyone knows of a reputable watch strap seller on ebay etc. Looking for leather, and not too expensive, as in £20 being upper limit for now. I know that half of the sellers on ebay at that price point will be selling utter tripe.


----------



## Lampoc

Rather than looking for a particular seller, you might be better off shopping for certain good quality brands of strap such as Hirsch or Di Modell. A lot of the sellers on eBay will be reselling stuff from CousinsUK - a lot of which is cr*p (not all though). You might as well buy from Cousins yourself and save about 70%.


----------



## hughlle

Many thanks Lampoc. I was looking for sellers more in line of the Russian post I made, as in one that isn't going to be selling fakes etc. Just had a look at those brands and they look like very nice straps for the price. Just sold a PC so have an extra £100 of spending money  Just need to find a ruler and work out what sizes I need to buy.


----------



## Lampoc

Watchobsession are a decent strap seller. On the other hand, you're only 26 posts away from the sales section of the forum. There's normally a decent selection of straps for sale.

If you're prepared to spend an extra £10 then I'd heartily recommend Pavstraps who is a member here. The quality of his hand-made straps is on a completely different level.


----------



## luckywatch

I have been using *Watchgecko* for years. Well worth a look before you decide and a trusted seller. :thumbsup:

291084093351


----------



## Caller.

I've used Toshi and stach straps - both excellent. Just google either.


----------



## Guest

what about Roy`s website?? :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

The Pavstraps bands on etsy are lovely, but £50 is a lot of money  I shall continue to have a look around. I've a tool on the way though so i'll be all good to go


----------



## artistmike

The first place that I always turn to for straps is SecTime.co.uk The quality of their straps is absolutely superb and the prices the best I've seen for the quality... Try them, they have most styles and types... :smile:


----------



## Redmonds

WatchObsession and Weston Watch Straps are my go to strap sellers. I have always bought Condor, unbeatable price and fantastic quality


----------



## hughlle

Many thanks for the suggestions  will start having a serious look around when i'm back home.


----------



## Lampoc

> The Pavstraps bands on etsy are lovely, but £50 is a lot of money  I shall continue to have a look around. I've a tool on the way though so i'll be all good to go


Wow, £50 now? The last one I had (about 6 months ago) was £32.


----------



## badgersdad

The strap shop are very good but with a limited range. Watchband Centre . Com are based in germany with an amazing range. The idea above about brands is important. Hirsch are good but can be pricey. Di modello are well regarded. Condor, Hadley Roma, de beer, Darlena. ..

Don't buy rosario - worst strap I own. Really cheap, papery leather.


----------



## hughlle

Lampoc said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pavstraps bands on etsy are lovely, but £50 is a lot of money  I shall continue to have a look around. I've a tool on the way though so i'll be all good to go
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, £50 now? The last one I had (about 6 months ago) was £32.
Click to expand...

Yeah, £45-£49, with one at £59. definitely look like something worth investing in at some point though.


----------



## jmm1

Have you tried Steveostraps, they look pretty good.


----------



## Peacefrog

Di Modell gets my vote. I have owned a few straps of theirs and they have never let me down.


----------



## luckywatch

Watchbandcenter.com were recommended to me and they have a watch strap finder thingy..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

Need to slow down and actually receive my money before spending any more  As it is I got my delivery the other day and couldn't wait so went to the Jewelers across the road and bought a very nice feeling 18mm stitched leather strap for £18 to do me by for the moment. Will probably just put some money aside over the next month or two for a couple of top notch brown and black straps. Also need one nice brown/tan leather 22mm strap to encourage me to wear 2 of my other watches more (dislike bracelets and also nato, go figure they are my only 22mm watches)


----------



## hughlle

Well i'm all for supporting local businesses, but just went into a jeweler and had a look at a Darlena 16mm strap for an Avia i just received. £5.50 online, or £12.95 from a shop. I know they don't have the [urchasing power of online sellers, but that is a pretty significant difference in prices! Naturally bought two online for cheaper than one from the shop.

Still trying to chose a nice 18mm Hirsch


----------



## Mr Levity

Being a newbie I'm finding my way around and reviving some old threads, because they're new to me !

I use kobor2012 for most of my straps. He is very helpful and quality is very good for his reasonable prices. I've also used Westonwatchstraps and pdelamare8. Both reasonably priced and good quality straps.


----------



## greasemonk

luckywatch said:


> I have been using *Watchgecko* for years. Well worth a look before you decide and a trusted seller. :thumbsup:
> 
> 291084093351


 just bought a rally style strap from them and it is indeed very good quality for not a lot of money..


----------



## Krispy

Weston Watchstraps are great to deal with.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/westonwatchstraps

They have a good range of Darlena and Hadley Roma's which I think are great value for money.


----------



## relaxer7

these guys are pretty good...

http://www.watch-band-center.com


----------



## xellos99

Steveostraps

more like £35+ and you have to wait for him to make it but its hand made in England and customisable to some degree, especially if you have a chat with him. He made me this one 4mm thick by 22mm :


----------

